# Triplet Kiko Doelings Born 2/15/2007



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't even ask me what's the deal with those helicopter ears!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awwww, they're cute. I actually like the one with the airplane ears the best! :wink:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

They're cute. I love the airplane ears. They all look like a nice size/weight. 
Shelly


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

The ears are great! And so curly!


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks all. Well, she's certainly "expressive" with those ears, anyways. We ear tagged this a.m. and the one with the tag is weighted down now, so I'm not sure if it will "spring" back up or not! She'll look even goofier with just one sticking straight out!
The smaller two were 6 lbs, the largest one 6 lb. 15 oz. So for Kiko trips, they were pretty good sized.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Dona they are adorable! Congratulations on all girls!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are so cute! Look nice and healthy!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Triplet girls! Wonderful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay - I wasn't excited at all, was I??? They were born yesterday the 16th, not the 15th. Now I have to go change all my records. Is it okay to be THIS brain dead and still raise goats??


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

They are precious - and I love the one with the airplane ears! Congratulations!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup most certainly allowed to be  because if not I can't raise goats, and that would be a sad SAD thing :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Triplet doelings?!?!?!?!? I am so jealous, I've never had triplet doelings yet.

They are beautiful though!!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

First, they're adorable.
Second, the ears rock.
And last, of course. All goat folks get scatterbrained. LOL I got so excited over the babies, I decided everyone was bred to one buck and posted it almost everywhere. LMAO I just get all riled up over the birth of new babies - I'm lucky if I can tell you when - I can get the sex and the dam, just not the sire or date. LOL


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh good. Glad to hear I'm SUPPOSED to be this air-headed and confused. :hair: :leap:


----------

